# Couldn't resist



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, I know I work for Liu, but I couldn't resist posting some pictures of the Cefieros. THEY'RE SO DAMN HOT!!!! I decided to get my mom a set for xmas, I think they'll look real great on her 96, and they'll help out the lighting.

I designed myself a nice little wiring harness for the corners/city lights and I found some great high temp H4 harnesses at Discount Auto. I'm going to use Silverstars 9003 (same as H4). I'll have more pix (on the car) after she opens her gifts 

Teaser:









more pix:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/Cefiero/


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lookin good, you lil electrician


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those are hot


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

how much are those?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......love the molex connactor mang   use it just for the benchtest, or is it going to be incorporated in the harness?

also, how are the fitment on the sentra/200sx? it looks a little small, height-wise, and the curve at the end where it meets the grill, you may have a gap issue. any chance of getting the matching grills? 

......and i wish you lived closer, cause i wanna see these in person. pics dont do headlights justice, as i learned when i got my stealths from LIU. they just look sooooo much better in person.

oh, and are those actuall factory pieces? or aftermarket replacements. cause i cant get em if they arent DOT approved. i got raped up here with inspection on my corners and heads......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> also, how are the fitment on the sentra/200sx? it looks a little small, height-wise, and the curve at the end where it meets the grill, you may have a gap issue. any chance of getting the matching grills?


those cant possibly be b14 headlights.............right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......love the molex connactor mang   use it just for the benchtest, or is it going to be incorporated in the harness?
> 
> also, how are the fitment on the sentra/200sx? it looks a little small, height-wise, and the curve at the end where it meets the grill, you may have a gap issue. any chance of getting the matching grills?
> 
> ...


they are CEFIRO HEADLIGHTS

those will only work with maxima/ i30. they are aftermarket replacements and you should be able to pass inspection for it they do no harm for all the reflector areas are all chrome and reflective.

reason possibly you didnt pass inspections is cuz your corners are all black and arent " reflective enough " as the chrome centered ones.

* again these wont fit 200sx/sentra without total customization to your front end... it for 95-99 Nissan Maxima and Infinity i30 *


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^ i was going to say max but didnt want to sound like a dork if i was wrong.very nice looking lights :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> reason possibly you didnt pass inspections is cuz your corners are all black and arent " reflective enough " as the chrome centered ones


......i didn't pass because they don't have the DOT stamp on them. meaning they aren't DOT approved  

pic of my stock corner.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha you non-floridians and your regulations haha


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i passed NJ inspection with my clear corners as well as the crystal clear ones too, the clear corners had DOT thing on them but the crystal clears dont.


----------



## luckysperm1 (Dec 24, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i passed NJ inspection with my clear corners as well as the crystal clear ones too, the clear corners had DOT thing on them but the crystal clears dont.


idk if indiana even has an expection about safty ive never head of one tho any one from indiana have to do inspection shiz?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......i didn't pass because they don't have the DOT stamp on them. meaning they aren't DOT approved
> 
> pic of my stock corner.


i knew that man.. i just saying that the corners cuz it all black and reflectivity that why the check all that stuff.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahaha you non-floridians and your regulations haha


HA! Yeah, florida's so easy. No inspections. Period.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

we have "inspections" but they are a joke. No emissions.


Hot lights


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Now I want to buy a I30/Max just to have these headlights. Do you even come close to fitting in a B14 slot or would that take major modification?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no way, they wouldn't come close one bit on the sentra. They are an exact fit on the I30, jus needs new wiring. As for the Max, it was a little more cutting than I thought would be needed, but I eventually got it.

oh, incase you guys didn't get the memo:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80473


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No one mentioned the price.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't remember the price anymore, it's on Liu's page. BTW, the sale won't be on much longer.


----------

